# A song that cheers you up when you're down



## TanyaK (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you have a song that always cheers you up when you're down ? 

Mine is "I would die 4 U" - Purple Rain - Prince and the Revolution.


----------



## sattie (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll Fly Away.... it actually does both, cheers me up and makes me cry!


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 10, 2008)

"Listen to the Music" by the Doobie Brothers. I also like to listen to hymns to cheer me up.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 10, 2008)

"Joy to the World" by Three Dog Night. 

"Give Me the Beat, Boys" by Bill Withers.

There are lots of others


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 10, 2008)

Fool in the Rain by Led Zeppelin. Works every time!


----------



## Constance (Jul 10, 2008)

Jimmy Buffet...Margaritaville, Fruitcakes, One Particular Harbor, and many more!

Most any Little Feat song does the trick...Texas Twister and Fat Man in the Bathtub are great.

And my all time favorite is...Drivin' Blind, by Little Feat.


----------



## pugger (Jul 10, 2008)

*Good Ones*

Those are all good ones. 

I have 2 really: LZ's "Going to California" & Stones' "Can't Always Get What You Want."


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Joy to the world, three dog night! there is a REALLY funny story when I was 3 about taht song. Momma loved telling it, that is why I cheer up, thinking about momma laughing at it.
Happiest girl in the whole USA, donna fargo.


----------



## knight76 (Jul 10, 2008)

It really depends but I can listen to Megadeth and become happier just from enjoying the music or I can listen to Pachelbel's Canon (The Bridal Waltz song for our wedding) and be uplifted. It gives me tingles listening to that song.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pachelbel's_Canon


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 10, 2008)

Enya: Adiemus and Sail Away
Abba: Dancing Queen
Poison: Unskinny Bop
Warrant: Cherry Pie
Bon Jovi: Bounce, Bad Medicine, Keep the Faith, Living on a Prayer, Lay Your Hands on Me
CDB: Simple Man, A Few More Rednecks, Devil Went Down to Georgia, 
John Williams: Battlestar Galactica, Star Wars, Last of the Mohicans, Stargate

To name a few...


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Enya: Adiemus and Sail Away
> Abba: Dancing Queen
> Poison: Unskinny Bop
> Warrant: Cherry Pie
> ...


 

hmmm, I think someone is in the 80's!!

that's ok, most of the stuff I listen to are the 70's


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 10, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> hmmm, I think someone is in the 80's!!
> 
> that's ok, most of the stuff I listen to are the 70's



I have lots from the 50's and 60's as well. And I have a complete Glenn Miller record set for special occasions!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 10, 2008)

I have The Oldies but Goodies record set MY FAVORITES!!
Mom used to put them on when it was cleaning day.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 10, 2008)

Try not feeling happy when listening to this !!!

YouTube - Spongebob - Having a Wonderful Time


----------



## Angie (Jul 10, 2008)

Any Green Day always pops me back up.  Same with Flogging Molly.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 10, 2008)

Elton John's "Bennie and the Jets"


----------



## luvs (Jul 11, 2008)

bathtub gin, casey jones


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Man, you guys have good taste in music!



texasgirl said:


> Joy to the world, three dog night! there is a REALLY funny story when I was 3 about taht song. Momma loved telling it, that is why I cheer up, thinking about momma laughing at it.
> Happiest girl in the whole USA, donna fargo.



Come on, let's hear the story!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 11, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> Man, you guys have good taste in music!
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, let's hear the story!


 
My mom would go to church with my Mammaw often. It is a congregation that my mom pretty much grew up in. Well, one Christmas, I was 3, the minister said, now, let us sing, Joy to the World {CHRISTMAS version!}well, I stood up on the pew and at the top of my lungs goes, "Jerimiah was a bull frog........"
My mom said that whole congregation busted out in applause and laughter. Mom was embarassed, but, she loved telling the story as people remembered it for a long time.


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 11, 2008)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## YT2095 (Jul 12, 2008)

I`m very seldom "Down" but this tends to put things in perspective rather nicely: YouTube - Always look on the bright side of life - Monty Python


----------



## Mama (Jul 12, 2008)

You Raise Me Up


----------



## QSis (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh, this is an easy one for me:  "I Can See Clearly Now, The Rain Has Gone", by either Jimmy Cliff or Johnny Nash.

Optimistic lyrics, great voices, steel drums and calypso beat.  Perfect song for this tropical beach-loving girl!

Lee


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 12, 2008)

YT beat me to it .. LOL ...
but Dont worry be Happy comes to mind ...
YouTube - Bobby Mcferrin - Don't Worry, Be Happy


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 12, 2008)

Last Dollar - Tim Mcgraw......everytime it comes on my 3 little boys sing the whole song and I cant help but smile


----------



## sattie (Jul 12, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Enya: Adiemus and Sail Away
> Abba: Dancing Queen
> Poison: Unskinny Bop
> Warrant: Cherry Pie
> ...


 
OH MY!!!!  What a list Mav!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not sure I have one, but I know when Nick gets home from work and he's grumpy and hungry before he gets in the shower.. well when he gets in the shower I blast "Rubber Duckie" From sesame street, and then "Banana Phone".


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 12, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> I'm not sure I have one, but I know when Nick gets home from work and he's grumpy and hungry before he gets in the shower.. well when he gets in the shower I blast "Rubber Duckie" From sesame street, and then "Banana Phone".


 

lol, does it cheer him up?


----------



## The Z (Jul 12, 2008)

Okay... don't everybody laugh at once.

1. "What I Like About You" - The Romantics
2. "Walking on Sunshine" - Katrina and the Waves
3. "Hey, Mickey" - Toni Basil

Wow... when I think about it there are so many... but these are three that I can't help turning up and bopping out. (don't tell anyone, okay? )


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes it does! lol


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 12, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Last Dollar - Tim Mcgraw......everytime it comes on my 3 little boys sing the whole song and I cant help but smile


 
That's a GOOD one! (Plus I'm going to marry Tim McGraw)
That's the first song my daughter sang.... she did the hahahaha part and giggled her head off when she was 1 or so.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jul 12, 2008)

This may seem dumb to some of you, but when I hear "The Star Spangled Banner", I seem to perk up.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 12, 2008)

LOL that is too funny, Rubber Duckie! Reminds me of that song "I was taking a bath" I have no idea by who, starts out "Splish Splash I was taking a bath..."
And actually, Hey Mickey is one of my favorites as well. Katie, my eldest daughter, memorized it cause of the movie "Bring it On".

Sattie,
I have a very very long list, LOL. I have managed to gather approximately 3,500 songs on my computer, and still counting!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Buddy, that is Bobby Darin!1LOL


----------



## GB (Jul 12, 2008)

luvs said:


> bathtub gin


Good one!!!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Songs that make me want to jump around and dance always cheer me up (unless of course I'm in a car and unable to dance )

Some examples are "Do the Panic" by Phantom Planet, as well as "Raise the Dead" by Phantom Planet.

if not those, then I would say any song from the Juno soundtrack cheers me up!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 12, 2008)

There is a song by a group called Casting Crowns that really cheers me up called "Voice of Truth".

But I have to say Jumping Jack Flash, not because of the song as much as Whoopi Goldberg's trying to figure out the words (in penguin slippers) in the movie of the same name!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 13, 2008)

oh gad there are tons of songs that brighten my day for various reasons, one touches one part of me while another stirs something in me for yet another reason.
I've always liked this, to me, it's just happy.
Very close to the World Trade Center tragedy, and this coming out with it's new version, makes me very _something_, not sure what.
DD painted a gorgeous tree in my DGS's bedroom when he was new and painted all the words to this in and about the tree, it kills me, in a good way, to hear it being sung.
My husband sings this to me all the time, always knows it's going to bring tears to my eyes, and it does, simply because I couldn't love him more.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 13, 2008)

Any song if Joe Williams is singing it.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 13, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> DD painted a gorgeous tree in my DGS's bedroom when he was new and painted all the words to this in and about the tree, it kills me, in a good way, to hear it being sung.


 

I LOVE Louis Armstrong! And that song is just happy!! Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## VickiQ (Jul 13, 2008)

Ahh to many to choose- but, Carole King's "You've got to get up every morning with a smile on your face and show the world all the love in your heart" is one of my favorite memory provoking songs. When it was time for my kids to wake up for school I would sing it at the top of my lungs in the hallway between their bedrooms.When I would here the groans and the MOMs coming from the bedrooms I knew my job was done!!! I have often heard them sing it to friends when they were in a bad mood. My (surviving) kids are 24 years old and 21 years old and they still sing that song to cheer someone up from time to time.Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## pot clanger (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a knack for making up silly songs spur of the moment - usually first thing in the morning , contrary to popular belief - NOT after 3 glasses of wine - and those songs are the ones that go through mi cabeza loca and cheer me up... they usually have an oompa-oompa thing going on and are usually about one of my dogs or my best friend/roommate...


----------



## buckytom (Jul 14, 2008)

"you are my sunshine".

my mom sang it to us as kids; has sang it to all of my nieces and nephews, and now sings it to my son.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 14, 2008)

buckytom said:


> "you are my sunshine".
> 
> my mom sang it to us as kids; has sang it to all of my nieces and nephews, and now sings it to my son.


 
That's great BT! Cherish that! It's things like that, that make you smile when you think of your childhood. Good for your mom for making a lasting memory like that!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 14, 2008)

pot clanger said:


> I have a knack for making up silly songs spur of the moment - usually first thing in the morning , contrary to popular belief - NOT after 3 glasses of wine - and those songs are the ones that go through mi cabeza loca and cheer me up... they usually have an oompa-oompa thing going on and are usually about one of my dogs or my best friend/roommate...


 I think you need to capture one of these for YouTube! I would love to hear one.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 15, 2008)

YouTube - Jay-Z - Change Clothes: MTV Version


----------



## pot clanger (Jul 16, 2008)

BuckyTom;  Every time I hear You Are My Sunshine, I almost cry... I'm not very sappy, but there's something so pure and genuine about that tune...  and I remember teaching my sister's god-child (then two years old) to sing it...  "You are my ton tine... you make me happy, when skies are bray..."   Thanks for reminding me...


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd say this with combination of the video.

YouTube - the piano


----------



## buckytom (Jul 16, 2008)

lol, pot clanger. that's a great version of the song. 

lefse, landon is a lucky little guy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 16, 2008)

Yesterday, I heard Dr. Hook's "When You're in Love with a Beautiful Woman." Hadn't heard it in years and smiled for the whole song


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 16, 2008)

pot clanger said:


> BuckyTom; Every time I hear You Are My Sunshine, I almost cry... I'm not very sappy, but there's something so pure and genuine about that tune... and I remember teaching my sister's god-child (then two years old) to sing it... "You are my ton tine... you make me happy, when skies are bray..." Thanks for reminding me...


 
LOL,  That reminds me of the time I took my then 8 year old nephew to a Neil Diamond concert (I have gone to seven over the years) and we were standing up and singing along to "Forever in Blue Jeans" which, is a very cheery song for me even though I don't wear blue jeans.

Anyway, my nephew tugs at my clothes for my attention and when I lean down to hear him over the loud music, he says "I have a friend named Gregory".  I figure he is getting bored and say "that's nice!".  Well, then I hear him singing at the top of his lungs "I'd much rather be Gregory Blue Jeans"!!!!  I must admit that's how I sing it every time I hear it!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

That is too cute LP!!


----------



## radhuni (Jul 17, 2008)

'Hum hey rahi pyarke humse kuchh na boliye'-kishore Kumar


----------



## pdswife (Jul 17, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> LOL, That reminds me of the time I took my then 8 year old nephew to a Neil Diamond concert (I have gone to seven over the years) and we were standing up and singing along to "Forever in Blue Jeans" which, is a very cheery song for me even though I don't wear blue jeans.
> 
> Anyway, my nephew tugs at my clothes for my attention and when I lean down to hear him over the loud music, he says "I have a friend named Gregory". I figure he is getting bored and say "that's nice!". Well, then I hear him singing at the top of his lungs "I'd much rather be Gregory Blue Jeans"!!!! I must admit that's how I sing it every time I hear it!


 
Another Neil fan!  Cool.
We went and saw him a few days after 9-11.   He opened with COMING TO AMERICA.   The whole back of the stage was covered with this HUGE flag... I think we were all feeling kind of guilty for being there having a good time when so many others were suffering and also scared to be in such a large crowd... BUT, when he walked on stage and started to sing...
The entire place rerutpted in cheers and tears. It was a mixture of  relief and joy and PRIDE. It's a feeling that I'll never have again and one that I'll NEVER forget.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a brand new happy song!
All Summer Long, Kid Rock.
I could listen to it over and over..... like when I was 14 or so, Def Leppard had my happy song, Pour Some Sugar on Me..... I recorded it on a tape to play over and over about 20 times...
Until my brother got sick of it and ripped it apart.


----------



## miniman (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not much into music - I sometimes sing childrens songs or read my favourite psalm - psalm 121.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 22, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I have a brand new happy song!
> All Summer Long, Kid Rock.
> I could listen to it over and over..... like when I was 14 or so, Def Leppard had my happy song, Pour Some Sugar on Me..... I recorded it on a tape to play over and over about 20 times...
> Until my brother got sick of it and ripped it apart.



I will have to look up that Kid Rock song, don't think I have it.

My mix tape had Pour Some Sugar on Me, Unskinny Bop, Shes Got the Look, and Cherry Pie... over and over LOL.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh see I got all happy over the power ballads.....
I Saw Red, Fly to the Angels, Home sweet HOme by Crue...
You name a power ballad I LOVED it!! Still do! 
LONG LIVE HAIR BANDS!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 22, 2008)

Power ballads were cool, but what is more upbeat than Unskinny Bop?? Great beat and makes absolutely no sense!! LOL.

Anyone remember "Rock me Amadeus"?? LOL.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 23, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Oh see I got all happy over the power ballads.....
> I Saw Red, Fly to the Angels, Home sweet HOme by Crue...
> You name a power ballad I LOVED it!! Still do!
> LONG LIVE HAIR BANDS!


 
Holy Moly...... FlashbacK!!!!
Count me in as a 80's hair band junkie!!!
ROCK ON


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't believe I forgot Norman Greenbaum's Spirit In The Sky! Another  uplifting one.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 25, 2008)

_Tequila_ by The Champs.  That song just makes me want to get up and dance.  Basically, any 50's music puts me in a good mood.  Here are a few that make me want to get up and move:

Splish Splash - Bobby Darin
Yakety Yak - The Coasters
Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
Chantilly Lace - Big Bopper


----------



## letscook (Jul 25, 2008)

The Lion Sleeps tonight

When my daughter was lil that song was popular and it would be on the radio constantly. we would be in the car and that would come on and i would sing along in a much higher pitch  and she would laugh so hard and later as she grew when she was cross I would start  In the jungle the Lion ...... in the high pitch and she would laugh and as she got even older it became oh geesch mom.   I still makes me laugh and her when we still hear it.  It fact there is a commerical out using it and she had to call me.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 26, 2008)

The Wind Bneath My Wings 

by Bette Midler. 

it always makes me cry.


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2008)

I guess I'm pretty old!  Sierra has me.  I love to cheer up to happy-sounding bubble gum from the fifties through the 70s.  Whenever I have a chore I don't want to do, whenever I work out, when I just want to feel good, that's the music I go to.  I joked often that my CD collection is that of a much older woman (I'm 53 and never got into hard rock!).


----------

